# Honda GX120 Air Filter Housing



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I recently picked up a used TruCut and after rebuilding the carburetor I realized that the air filter is something I am not too familiar with. The air filter is an oil bath type(the clear/white housing behind the gas tank, top reel).



I am wondering if anyone thinks there is any reason that I couldnt or shouldn't be able to to change this to a housing with a foam air filter like this?



The shape looks to be identical and the link says it will fit the GX120, in the fine print. I just figure that using a dry filter will be easier down the line to replace.

Thanks


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks to be the same one on my JD 220 (Honda GX120).


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Looks to be the same one on my JD 220 (Honda GX120).


Thanks for the reply. I think I will give it a try. I guess I can send it back if it doesn't fit.

I just think it will be a lot easier to switch out in the future. Also, if I ever want to lay the mower back in inspect the reel or back lap I would rather not have to take off the air filter housing. It will leak oil if I didn't.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Looks to be the same one on my JD 220 (Honda GX120).


Ditto for my Honda engines. Sounds like a logical swap. :thumbup:


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Take a look at the quarter midget parts suppliers which use the GX120 in kids racing. They have carb adapters and slip on air filters.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

CH3NO2 said:


> Take a look at the quarter midget parts suppliers which use the GX120 in kids racing. They have carb adapters and slip on air filters.


Thanks for the extra resource. I actually ordered the part that I mentioned above today. I will give it a try and if it doesn't work I'll check out those suppliers.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> CH3NO2 said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at the quarter midget parts suppliers which use the GX120 in kids racing. They have carb adapters and slip on air filters.
> ...


I recently pick up a mclane with a Honda engine that has the same original air filter with the oil bath and looking to change to the same air filter housing. Were you ably to make the conversion with any issues?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

elm34 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > CH3NO2 said:
> ...


Yes, the part was a typical Chinese knock off. There were slight fitting issues but it worked well once installed. it just took a little finagling to get the part on. I would do it again just so I don't have to deal with the oil bath.


----------

